# Simple Power Drawbar for Grizzly G0720R Milling Machine



## cmantunes (Mar 24, 2017)

This was completed yesterday, and is a simple power drawbar for a Grizzly G0720R milling machine (aka, Sieg SX4.) Not exactly the holy grail of power drawbars, this was designed to be affordable and relatively simple to machine. Most expensive part (Astro Pneumatic 136E, ~50 bucks) was the butterfly impact driver. I tried the one Harbor Freight sells but that thing leaked from holes it didn't even have. Total piece of garbage!

Bottom plate attaches to milling machine, and top plate with impact driver rides on the two 12mm linear shafts. Two springs keep the top plate, and the impact drive, floating just a couple of millimeters above the drawbar. With one hand, I can bring the impact driver down and press left or right on the butterfly. The other hand will obviously be holding the tool. The black top acts as a centering ring for the impact socket, which is greased.

The thing works quite well as is but I may decide eventually to add a couple of pneumatic cylinders and switches to make operation a bit easier.

View media item 96061
View media item 96060
View media item 96059
View media item 96058


----------

